# bow arm after the shot (follow through)



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

Should the bow arm drop after the shot or stay up and just let the bow roll? Would like to see any video of what you think looks like a good follow through.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Go to ArcheryTV which is a part of Youtube.

Excellent videos of dozens of world championship shoot offs.


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks, I did so then the answer would be it moves very little after the shot.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Howard Hill was one of the better archers of the first half of the 20th century. 

His famous quote on this is "upon release, with both hands, do nothing".

That doesn't mean to keep them still. Trying to hold them still is doing something. He meant to allow the pre-set forces of your shot to run without interference. You want to have the same follow-through to the same conclusion on each shot. The only way to accomplish this is to set up your shot the same way every time.

I hope this answers your question,
Allen


----------

